# Beekeeping Equipment Production!!



## J.T Bees (Oct 9, 2007)

I thought i would share some pictures with everyone of my latest batch of supers,deeps,stands,ipm bottom boards,inner and outer covers!!! I use a CNC Router to make the handle holds. Hope you like them!!! For the joinery i will rabbit the corners. Any comments would be great!

Thanks,

Jantsen


----------



## rainier42 (May 20, 2014)

Looking very nice. waiting for more pictures as you do the build.


----------

